# Sunshine Coast Water - Noosa Area



## Pickaxe (1/8/13)

Hi Guys,

Wondering if anyone knows what the water in Noosa area is like and do any brewers on the same supply do any adjustments?

Goomba recently suggested my PH may be out and contributing to lower Eff in my AG setup.

Just curious, as I've not even started down the water quality path - yet.


----------



## Simon Buckle (1/8/13)

Have a look at the following link. Download the 2011-12 drinking water quality report, the Noosa report is on page 29 of the pdf.

http://www.unitywater.com/Water-Quality-Reports.aspx

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Pickaxe (1/8/13)

Thanks SImon, already answered some question, considering mean PH in Noosa is 8.


----------



## Simon Buckle (1/8/13)

No worries mate.

That is the water pH but you have to consider the effects of the grain on the mash chemistry.
Download the EZ water calculator from http://www.ezwatercalculator.com/ and input the data you can from the unitywater tables as well as the recipe you are using. This will give you the pH of the mash.

Also check out the article linked in this post for some info on water http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/46120-ahb-articles-water-chemistry/


----------



## Pickaxe (1/8/13)

Just been reading manticles article and a few related threads. Seems like my next project is to attack water profiles and see if there's a marked improvement in the quality of what i make.

thanks for the info, i'm trying EZ water tonight, see what it can tell me.


----------



## Pickaxe (1/8/13)

Hey Simon, if you're sunshine coast, do you alter your water at all? If so, what catchment you on?


----------



## Pickaxe (13/8/13)

Trying some adds.

25l mash, 5gm each cacl and gypsum.
16l sparge, 2.8gms each.

Well post results add they come in.
Any eff changes today, any tasting results in a month or so.


----------



## Pickaxe (13/8/13)

Water here is definitely low in.calcium and sulphate, needs some ph adjustment, but salt adds should be enough, maybe a small touch of acid or acidulated malt. For hoppy ales that is. 

Results to follow.


----------



## GeoffN (22/3/14)

Simple Simon said:


> Have a look at the following link. Download the 2011-12 drinking water quality report, the Noosa report is on page 29 of the pdf.
> 
> http://www.unitywater.com/Water-Quality-Reports.aspx
> 
> ...


Thank you for this link Simon it is a big help.


----------

